# Similar music to : Vivaldi - Stabat Mater RV 621



## cmills

Vivaldi - Stabat Mater RV 621 

I would like to find more title or composers that sound more like this, 

Would I be better off searching for Andreas Scholl?

I understand it is the interpretation of a poem. 

Thanks


----------



## joen_cph

I agree it´s a great and quite expressive work. Normally it´s sung by a female soloist.

Vivaldi has also written some motets for soprano & orchestra, but they are not quite so dark. There´s a good recording by Ameling at least. 
Examples: 



 




For works with more than one soloist, I´d suggest 
- Pergolesi Stabat Mater (such as the Abbado recording 



)
- Händel Dixt Dominus (such as the Öhrwall recording), 
- Vivaldi´s Magnificat & his Gloria (such as the Muti recordings), or Robert Kings series with the Vivaldi vocal works.
- Monteverdi: Lamento della Ninfa

As for counter-tenors singing, others here will know more.


----------



## helenora

thank you for suggestions Joen! I've been looking for something like Vivaldi Stabat Mater, but not for counter-tenors Pergolesi's Stabat Mater is unique, used to sing it in choir when I was at school. Enjoyed Rossini's Stabat Mater, but so far Vivaldi's the best for me


----------



## joen_cph

There´s also a good Stabat Mater in Liszt´s Christus Oratorio, but the style is of course somewhat different.


----------



## Tasto solo

how about this?


----------



## helenora

Tasto solo said:


> how about this?


it's amazing! mind blowing!


----------



## helenora

Nicola Porpora Salve Regina is very similar to Vivaldi's Stabat Mater, just with more coloratura stuff


----------



## Pugg

Try Bertoni , (see current listing)


----------

